# IPS Glitzern - Was genau ist das?



## Jack159 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor mir den Dell U2312HM zu holen. Mein einziger Zweifel ist das IPS Panel bezüglich IPS-Glitzern.
Heute wollte ich mir mal IPS Monitore im Geschäft anschauen und gucken, ob meine Augen dieses IPS Glitzern bemerken. Daher wollt ich fragen wie genau sich denn dieses IPS-Glitzern bemerkbar macht? Was genau ist das? Wie sieht man es am besten?


----------



## Kaktus (13. Dezember 2011)

Das kann man eigentlich gar nicht vernünftig beschreiben. Stell dir einfach mal vor, du schaust auf den Schirm während im Grunde eine weiße Fläche gezeigt wird, oder eine tief schwarze. Dann hat man so ein wenig das Gefühl, auf eine Kristaline schicht zu schauen die eben irgendwie ein wenig glizert. Bitte nicht mit einer Spiegelnden Oberfläche vergleichen, denn spiegeln tut es kein bisschen Am Besten wäre, wenn du mal in den Laden gehst, und dir das selbst anschaust. ICh wüsste nicht wie man das sonst beschreiben sollte. Allerdings ist mir das noch nie wirklich aufgefallen, gleich an welchem Monitor ich gesessen habe


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

Kaktus hat es schon ganz gut beschrieben. Bei einem weißen Bild wirkt es so, als ob man auf viele viele kleine Kristalle schaut. Scheinbar nimmt dieses "Problem" aber auch nicht jeder wahr. Viele Kunden der Dell-Monitore berichten das sie davon nichts gemerkt hätten. Teilweise ist das Glitzern auch nicht auf die ganze Monitorfläche ausgeweitet, sondern nur am Rand zu bermerken.


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist das bei meinem vorherigen Monitor auch aufgefallen. Aber es hat mich nicht gestört, dafür waren die Farben 
zu geil und haben alles Andere in den Schatten gestellt 
Das es aber vorhanden ist, sieht man doch sofort, müsste jedem auffallen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

> Das es aber vorhanden ist, sieht man doch sofort, müsste jedem auffallen.


Nope! 
Wir haben ca. 20 Dell U2412M hier im Büro.  Bei keinem ist mir das Glitzern aufgefallen.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Dezember 2011)

Also mir ist das auch erst aufgefallen nachdem ich mal darauf angesprochen wurde und ich es direkt gesucht habe. Es kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf die Qualität des Panel an. Verstärkt wird es allerdings durch diesen Mist wie Overdrive und Co, was die Farben völlig verfälscht.


----------



## Clonemaster (13. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Nope!
> Wir haben ca. 20 Dell U2412M hier im Büro.  Bei keinem ist mir das Glitzern aufgefallen.


 
Haben die eIPS oder sowas? Schätze mal das wird auch davon beeinflusst. Hatte ja nen normalen IPS  

Hier in der Arbeit steht noch ein ältere EIZO, auch mit IPS und bei dem sieht man das Glitzern auch.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

> Es kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf die Qualität des Panel an.


Das auf jeden Fall. Und auf das Backlight. Wenn das zu agressiv ist, ist das auch unvorteilhaft. 



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Haben die eIPS oder sowas? Schätze mal das wird auch davon beeinflusst. Hatte ja nen normalen IPS
> 
> Hier in der Arbeit steht noch ein ältere EIZO, auch mit IPS und bei dem sieht man das Glitzern auch.


 
Jop, die haben E-IPS. Das hat aber mit dem Glitzern nichts zu tun. Einige Leute haben den Dell umgetauscht eben wegen diesem Glitzern. 
EIZO-IPS-Panels stehen bei uns in jedem Büro. (Außnahme: CAD-Abteilung) Beschwert hat sich bei mir noch niemand.


----------



## Pixy (13. Dezember 2011)

Als ich den Dell U2412M hier hatte, ist mir dies sofort aufgefallen.
Und gerade, wenn man viel am Surfen war, hat es mich persönlich doch sehr gestört.

Es sah ein bisschen so aus, als sei das Display schmutzig und man müsse was wegwischen, geht natürlich nicht.
In Spielen viel es mir nicht auf.

Aber dadurch, dass es mir sonst immer auffiel und ich davon wusste, viel es nochmal umso mehr auf. 
Deswegen ging der Dell zurück.

Ich kam damit nicht klar.
Bin wohl leider einer der wenigen, die dies sehen, im Vergleich zu anderen.


----------



## Nightcrosser (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte auch mal ein Dell hier, da ist mir das Gitzern auch augefallen.
Was mich auch störte war, IPS bedingt, das schlechte Schwarz in den Ecken
was wohl was mit dem Betrachtungswinkel zu tun hatte.

Ich kann die Begeisterung was IPS betrifft nicht verstehen.
Die bisschen besseren Farben werden mit zu vielen Nachteilen erkauft,
dann lieber TN. Wobei ich nicht wirklich Monitore über 300€ hatte.

Vom Dell U2312HM kann ich nur abraten. Viel zu hell, selbst auf der niedrigsten
Helligkeitsstufe. Dann noch das Glitzern, BacklightBleeding in den Ecken und
das komische Schwarz.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2011)

> Vom Dell U2312HM kann ich nur abraten. Viel zu hell, selbst auf der niedrigsten
> Helligkeitsstufe. Dann noch das Glitzern, BacklightBleeding in den Ecken und
> das komische Schwarz.


Montagsmodell erwischt? 



> Ich kann die Begeisterung was IPS betrifft nicht verstehen.
> Die bisschen besseren Farben werden mit zu vielen Nachteilen erkauft,
> dann lieber TN. Wobei ich nicht wirklich Monitore über 300€ hatte.


Zum einen kommt das immer auf das Modell an. Zum anderen stark auf das Panel und die dahinter stehende Technik. IPS ist von der Geschwindigkeit dem TN-Panel langsam aber sicher auf den Fersen. Für Hardcoregamer ist IPS sicher keine Alternative. Und das Glitzern nimmt scheinbar auch nicht jeder wahr. BacklightBleeding hast du selbst mit TN-Panels. Das gleiche gilt für den Schwarzwert.  Soviele Nachteile hat das IPS-Panel also gar nicht mehr. Spätestens mit der Serienreife von AH-IPS wird es wieder einen gewaltigen Sprung nach vorne geben.


----------

